# Does anyones stomach feel uncomfortable all the time?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

My stomach only feels "nothing" in the morning when I first wake up. After about 10 min or so it starts to get achey and feels that way all day. Just a total feeling of discomfort. Whether it's a bad D day or not, I still feel uncomfortable. Am I alone in this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Substitute painful to excrutiatingly painful for uncomfortable and your pattern of symptoms match mine before I went into remission with Cog. Behav. Therapy and the right combo of drugs.K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Substitute painful to excrutiatingly painful for uncomfortable and your pattern of symptoms match mine before I went into remission with Cog. Behav. Therapy and the right combo of drugs.K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I agree with KMottus -- I have pain all the time. Right now way past 10. Normal tests.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I agree with KMottus -- I have pain all the time. Right now way past 10. Normal tests.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

Yep! Add gurgling, gas pains and lots of gas too. Most of the time, most days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

Yep! Add gurgling, gas pains and lots of gas too. Most of the time, most days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

HeyI feel your pain.. I live every day of my life feelin that way .. always having to drink a bottle of peptol bismuth, every morning.. not eating.. being hungry...just do what i do..drink that discuting pink stuff.. only thing to do! It weird tho when you dotn eat it hurts, when you do eat it hurts.... I find that it kidna helps to walk round after you eat.. it doesn't hurt as much...







Its really hard having this not being able to eat pizza with your friends or going out to dinner with your boyfriend just in case... I am very enbarrased of it.. an no one other then my family knows about it.... well hopefully their will be sumthin to help this #### ! buh bye


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2001)

HeyI feel your pain.. I live every day of my life feelin that way .. always having to drink a bottle of peptol bismuth, every morning.. not eating.. being hungry...just do what i do..drink that discuting pink stuff.. only thing to do! It weird tho when you dotn eat it hurts, when you do eat it hurts.... I find that it kidna helps to walk round after you eat.. it doesn't hurt as much...







Its really hard having this not being able to eat pizza with your friends or going out to dinner with your boyfriend just in case... I am very enbarrased of it.. an no one other then my family knows about it.... well hopefully their will be sumthin to help this #### ! buh bye


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Poopster, I can relate big time. I've had ibs for 15 yrs, but it was secondary to my fibromyalgia. Then a month ago I started getting bad pain in my stomach (kept me up at night) and it has stayed with me all day. I ache from my head down to my lower back. I'm not sure if it's the fm causing the pain or both (the two go hand in hand - ibs/fm). Do you ever get the rippling feeling in your stomach. It feels like the stomach is spasming. I'm on Dicetel right now and it seems to help a bit if I double up on the med. Going to see the specialist tomorrow for the results on my colonoscopy.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Poopster, I can relate big time. I've had ibs for 15 yrs, but it was secondary to my fibromyalgia. Then a month ago I started getting bad pain in my stomach (kept me up at night) and it has stayed with me all day. I ache from my head down to my lower back. I'm not sure if it's the fm causing the pain or both (the two go hand in hand - ibs/fm). Do you ever get the rippling feeling in your stomach. It feels like the stomach is spasming. I'm on Dicetel right now and it seems to help a bit if I double up on the med. Going to see the specialist tomorrow for the results on my colonoscopy.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Poopster,I can sympathize: been there.Give us a rough guide to your typical day's food and whether you eat regular times or what!


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Poopster,I can sympathize: been there.Give us a rough guide to your typical day's food and whether you eat regular times or what!


----------



## Courage (Sep 28, 2001)

Most days my stomach feels horrible, especially when I sit down.The only time my stomach feels normal is after a good workout at the gym. I`v started going three times at week. It really relaxes my stomach muscles.Courage


----------



## Courage (Sep 28, 2001)

Most days my stomach feels horrible, especially when I sit down.The only time my stomach feels normal is after a good workout at the gym. I`v started going three times at week. It really relaxes my stomach muscles.Courage


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Even on good days (which are rare), I am always "aware" of my stomach..whether it be pains, gurgling, gas, bloat etc. I work with a girl who has IBS also and she made a remark the other day which is so true. She said whenever she has a good day..she always says to herself "wow, I feel pretty good today" She went on to say how sad that really is to be happy about one good day, when normal people only notice when they don't feel good..like having a stomach bug or something similar.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Even on good days (which are rare), I am always "aware" of my stomach..whether it be pains, gurgling, gas, bloat etc. I work with a girl who has IBS also and she made a remark the other day which is so true. She said whenever she has a good day..she always says to herself "wow, I feel pretty good today" She went on to say how sad that really is to be happy about one good day, when normal people only notice when they don't feel good..like having a stomach bug or something similar.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

My abdomen is pretty much uncomfortable as yours is, Poopster, not long after I wake up. But it is not my stomach that suffers, but more the pelvic area. And when I'm having a really bad spell I get severe pain down the left side, sometimes running into the testes.


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

My abdomen is pretty much uncomfortable as yours is, Poopster, not long after I wake up. But it is not my stomach that suffers, but more the pelvic area. And when I'm having a really bad spell I get severe pain down the left side, sometimes running into the testes.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hey there, count me in too. Mine feels uncomfortable all the time, every day. Makes all kinds of popping and gurgling noises. And lots of gas. Its very annoying.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hey there, count me in too. Mine feels uncomfortable all the time, every day. Makes all kinds of popping and gurgling noises. And lots of gas. Its very annoying.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My stomach was doing great - until June. It has hurt ever since, and last week got much worse. The burning came back too. Now, I have a call in to the gastro., and I'm on Zantac again. I think my H. Pylori is back again (in either gastritis or ulcer form), which is no good.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My stomach was doing great - until June. It has hurt ever since, and last week got much worse. The burning came back too. Now, I have a call in to the gastro., and I'm on Zantac again. I think my H. Pylori is back again (in either gastritis or ulcer form), which is no good.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Yep about every day tummy and guts feel well not normal, also after a flare up with D, I feel like someone punched me in the gut right along where my belly button lies, does anyone else get soreness from the D? I figure it is inflamation.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Yep about every day tummy and guts feel well not normal, also after a flare up with D, I feel like someone punched me in the gut right along where my belly button lies, does anyone else get soreness from the D? I figure it is inflamation.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

bump


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

bump


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

I have had Ibs with mostly D then C.for years. Now for the past 3 months my stomach at best feels totally full like I just overate. In the mornings I wake up to diarhea and nausea. I feel joy when my stomach isn't really hurting. Then devasted every morning. I am losing weight and hope. How do we have any hope of a life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

I have had Ibs with mostly D then C.for years. Now for the past 3 months my stomach at best feels totally full like I just overate. In the mornings I wake up to diarhea and nausea. I feel joy when my stomach isn't really hurting. Then devasted every morning. I am losing weight and hope. How do we have any hope of a life.


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

I pretty much have a constant dull ache in my pelvic area. It's worse when I wake up in the morning and once I start moving it feels a bit better, but never goes away. Even a bm won't make it any different. It's pretty tiring to have pain constantly, but I try not to think about it. I'm still looking for the wonder suggestion that works for me, but I haven't found it yet. This BB is great though, lots of support and suggestions!


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

I pretty much have a constant dull ache in my pelvic area. It's worse when I wake up in the morning and once I start moving it feels a bit better, but never goes away. Even a bm won't make it any different. It's pretty tiring to have pain constantly, but I try not to think about it. I'm still looking for the wonder suggestion that works for me, but I haven't found it yet. This BB is great though, lots of support and suggestions!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

My stomach does not hurt per se, it just makes a lot of noises... Just like Kenny and Cori, I have pelvic pain that just won't quit (thank God other people feel that way too...). There are days when I just want to stay in bed and sleep - it's the only time I don't feel the pain







N.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

My stomach does not hurt per se, it just makes a lot of noises... Just like Kenny and Cori, I have pelvic pain that just won't quit (thank God other people feel that way too...). There are days when I just want to stay in bed and sleep - it's the only time I don't feel the pain







N.


----------

